# The Dayan GuHong to end it all!



## Nexnaught (Jun 26, 2010)

Aren't you aware of the burning debates between f-ii and av? Well, once the Dayan GuHong is going to be available in more cube stores, then that debate is going to be over, as, from what I hear, the GuHong is going to dominate the market thanks to it's revolutionary design, it's backward corner cutting, and it's unheard of speed! I can't wait to get one!


----------



## Owen (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm actually scared.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like just a bunch of hype.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 26, 2010)

Nothing will be better than my F-ii and Memory


----------



## Nexnaught (Jun 26, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Sounds like just a bunch of hype.



That's true, but I still believe it. Many people have already ordered a GuHong and confirmed this "hype".


----------



## Nexnaught (Jun 26, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> Nothing will be better than my F-ii and Memory



Once I order the GuHong, I'll rub it in your face! How'bout that!


----------



## Parity (Jun 26, 2010)

I think this cube is rushed just like the gigaminx and it looks like crap.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 26, 2010)

Parity said:


> I think this cube is rushed just like the gigaminx and it looks like crap.


+1


----------



## Nexnaught (Jun 26, 2010)

Parity said:


> I think this cube is rushed just like the gigaminx and it looks like crap.



This cube is the best looking cube on the inside I have ever seen!


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 26, 2010)

I have one and it's pretty impressive. For me, it's better for 2H but not OH. I still prefer the FII for OH. 

I'm also one of those people who like the FII over the Alpha V.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 26, 2010)

GIVE ME ONE OF THOSE AN A RUBIX CUBES NAWW OR I SHOOT U



Spoiler



but only if they really are this good


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll make a review when I get mine


----------



## Akuma (Jun 26, 2010)

To me, the F-IIs are incredibly overhyped and exagurrated.
Nothing beats the YJ 3x3 as fasr as corner cutting goes. I have yet to see a single cube be more smooth or cut corners better than YJs.


----------



## Nexnaught (Jun 26, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> I have one and it's pretty impressive. For me, it's better for 2H but not OH. I still prefer the FII for OH.
> 
> I'm also one of those people who like the FII over the Alpha V.



+1


----------



## Logan (Jun 26, 2010)

Logan wants this.
I am Logan.
I want this.


----------



## splinteh (Jun 26, 2010)

My favorite cube is my Type C


----------



## Feryll (Jun 26, 2010)

Akuma said:


> To me, the F-IIs are incredibly overhyped and exagurrated.
> Nothing beats the YJ 3x3 as fasr as corner cutting goes. I have yet to see a single cube be more smooth or cut corners better than YJs.



How many FII's have you had? And the corner cutting was ok, until it popped if you went over 30 degrees, or put too much force on a turn. It was also only decent overall, except for the completely unwarranted pops that screwed me over >_< I had one for a while actually, and liked it, but that was when I thought that it was an FII, and not a YJ.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 26, 2010)

The pic on twistypuzzles look v-cube-ish. damn i feel so stupid for getting all those other types T_T where are they going to be sold?


----------



## incessantcheese (Jun 26, 2010)

question for the thread starter.... do you work for dayan? lol


----------



## RaresB (Jun 26, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> question for the thread starter.... do you work for dayan? lol



He doesnt work for dayan. I know him in real life. He's just a normal guy. (except he does the rubiks cube so..)


----------



## Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

I like my Shelly-comic-provoking hybrid.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> I like my Shelly-comic-provoking hybrid.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm getting one from Speedcubeshop the second it comes in. Then, since I'm getting paid in the summer, I'm getting everything else > .

^Most evilest person ever to exist.


----------



## Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I like my Shelly-comic-provoking hybrid.
> ...



Yeah
Storebought cubies, hand rounded
Ghost hand centers
F2 springs
C4U core
C4U screws


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 26, 2010)

LOLOLOL VOID CUBE CENTERS AHAHHAH


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'll have to see some reviews before I make any decisions 

The title kind of reminded me of Lord of the Rings XD

One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them


----------



## mbreslin (Jun 27, 2010)

Simply stated: It isn't crap, it's a very good cube. There will still be tons of f-ii vs av/memory vs guhong threads of course, lots of people are now used to the slightly smaller size of av/fii. The guhong goes back to full size + more blocky feeling rather than rounded/bubbly. I prefer it simply because I have gotten very used to tiles over the years and like that it's full size so tiles fit perfectly again. 

My avs: Pretty good.
My memorys: Great.
My guhongs: Also great.
My f-iis: Not here yet.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 27, 2010)

wow, I'm totally not excited to get this. I mean, sure it can cut corners well and do it backwards too, but who really leaves a 37+ degree turn before making another one? (really, do a regular speedsolve and see how many times you actually need to go beyond 37 degrees) Unless it's just to show off how well it can cut corners, I feel like it's extreme corner cutting ability is just not needed. 

and blah blah blah about lockups, just turn more accurately, it's not that hard...unless you're lazy...then if you're lazy you won't take the effort to turn better.



Parity said:


> I think this cube is rushed just like the gigaminx and it looks like crap.



I agree completely.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 27, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> wow, I'm totally not excited to get this. I mean, sure it can cut corners well and do it backwards too, but who really leaves a 37+ degree turn before making another one? (really, do a regular speedsolve and see how many times you actually need to go beyond 37 degrees) Unless it's just to show off how well it can cut corners, I feel like it's extreme corner cutting ability is just not needed.
> 
> and blah blah blah about lockups, just turn more accurately, it's not that hard...unless you're lazy...then if you're lazy you won't take the effort to turn better.
> 
> ...



my opinion on cubes.
They really dont matter all that much...
anyone can adjust to any cube pretty easy...


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 27, 2010)

mbreslin said:


> Simply stated: It isn't crap, it's a very good cube. There will still be tons of f-ii vs av/memory vs guhong threads of course, lots of people are now used to the slightly smaller size of av/fii. The guhong goes back to full size + more blocky feeling rather than rounded/bubbly. I prefer it simply because I have gotten very used to tiles over the years and like that it's full size so tiles fit perfectly again.
> 
> My avs: Pretty good.
> My memorys: Great.
> ...



>of course, lots of people are now used to the slightly smaller size of av/fii

>Implying that the F-II is a smaller size.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 27, 2010)

So the OP doesn't have one, has never tried one, but is still saying it is the best cube ever? Anyone else have a problem with this?


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 27, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> So the OP doesn't have one, has never tried one, but is still saying it is the best cube ever? Anyone else have a problem with this?



Seriously wtf. Sounds like an advertisement.


----------



## Senkoy (Jun 27, 2010)

Kinda hope it's not that great since i just purchased an F-II. Just got it today actually... Pretty good but it locks up a tiny big. Maybe i need to break it in more/get used to it/get better. We'll see.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 27, 2010)

my personal opinion on this cube:

it seems that there are a lot of surface area on the cubies contacting each other, which makes the cube slow. But the small size of the inner circle compared to the total size of the layer allows the cube to have more torque.

The cube should take little effort to turn because of the size ratio between the square and the circle, but the large amount of surface area makes the cube stop quicker when you are not exerting force on the cube. 

*Therefore it would be a good 2H cube, because of the torque and that it doesn't overshoot as much, but not a good OH cube because it stops easily.*


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 27, 2010)

Sounds like a good footcube.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 27, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of




HOOPLA!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 27, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> * because of the torque and that it doesn't overshoot as much, but not a good OH cube because it stops easily.*



sounds like a perfect OH cube.


----------



## mbreslin (Jun 27, 2010)

4Chan said:


> >of course, lots of people are now used to the slightly smaller size of av/fii
> 
> >Implying that the F-II is a smaller size.



As I stated I don't have the f-iis yet (I ordered 4 of them). I was under the impression they were smaller sized like the av. It's great news for me that they're not. (I like full sized cubes for tiles)

People who don't have one and say it's great are bad, but no worse are those of you who say it seems like crap when you also don't have one.

It's a good cube, the av/memory may be a bit faster but overall it's anything but 'crap'.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 27, 2010)

Akuma said:


> To me, the *F-IIs are incredibly overhyped and exagurrated*.
> *Nothing beats the YJ 3x3 as fasr as corner cutting goes*. I have *yet to see a single cube be more smooth or cut corners better than YJs*.



... All of those statements are false.
One, YJs suck at cutting. Two, F-IIs are amazing. Three, F-IIs and A-Vs are much better than YJs.


----------



## Edward (Jun 27, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Akuma said:
> 
> 
> > To me, the *F-IIs are incredibly overhyped and exagurrated*.
> ...



Oh cool, opinions can be false now
Why don't we get rid of verbs while we're at it.


----------



## Crosshash (Jun 27, 2010)

Why is everyone mad that this cube is potentially the new _cube to have_?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 27, 2010)

mbreslin said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > >of course, lots of people are now used to the slightly smaller size of av/fii
> ...



The FII is a full sized cube, but requires smaller stickers because the cubies are rounded, so there's less flat area for the stickers. Full size stickers/tiles aren't really a problem, they just chip at the edges a bit easier.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 27, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Akuma said:
> 
> 
> > How many FII's have you had? And the corner cutting was ok, until it popped if you went over 30 degrees, or put too much force on a turn. It was also only decent overall, except for the completely unwarranted pops that screwed me over >_< I had one for a while actually, and liked it, but that was when I thought that it was an FII, and not a YJ.
> ...


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 27, 2010)

Just STFU it's your choice what cube you like.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 27, 2010)

mbreslin said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > >of course, lots of people are now used to the slightly smaller size of av/fii
> ...






mbreslin said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > mbreslin said:
> ...




You're talking about cubes that you don't even own.
This is the second time, about the same cube.


----------



## Joker (Jun 27, 2010)

I actually made a pretty freaking good hybrid thats about as good as my F-II and now my main one handed cube (F-II is now only my main two handed cube)
Its a transparent DIY core with Rubik's brand cubies
Its really good


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 27, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Akuma said:
> 
> 
> > How many FII's have you had? And the corner cutting was ok, until it popped if you went over 30 degrees, or put too much force on a turn. It was also only decent overall, except for the completely unwarranted pops that screwed me over >_< I had one for a while actually, and liked it, but that was when I thought that it was an FII, and not a YJ.
> ...



Have you even tried loosening it?


----------



## splinteh (Jun 27, 2010)

Chill people. We should be glad a new cube is coming out.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 27, 2010)

Edward said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Akuma said:
> ...


sure why not?



4Chan said:


> mbreslin said:
> 
> 
> > Simply stated: It isn't crap, it's a very good cube. There will still be tons of f-ii vs av/memory vs guhong threads of course, lots of people are now used to the slightly smaller size of av/fii. The guhong goes back to full size + more blocky feeling rather than rounded/bubbly. I prefer it simply because I have gotten very used to tiles over the years and like that it's full size so tiles fit perfectly again.
> ...



>Implying implications


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 27, 2010)

mbreslin said:


> There will still be tons of f-ii vs av/memory vs guhong threads of course, lots of people are now used to the slightly smaller size of fii.)



The F-II is actually a little bit larger than many other cubes....
http://speedcubes.net/puzzle.php?puzzle=3x3x3


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 28, 2010)

.
I think you guys should say *which* YJ cube you are referring to when you are talking about it....





masterofthebass said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > * because of the torque and that it doesn't overshoot as much, but not a good OH cube because it stops easily.*
> ...



sorry, i meant *too* easily (for OH).


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 28, 2010)

I think this guy is just trying to sell it rather than give us a real explanation.

It looks nice, but I'd rather wait until people have tried it and confirmed this 'best cube evar' with video before I believe it.

Anywho, it's interesting.

~Chris


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2010)

Edward said:


> Oh cool, opinions can be false now
> Why don't we get rid of verbs while we're at it.



 I lol'd.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 28, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I think this guy is just trying to sell it rather than give us a real explanation.
> 
> It looks nice, but I'd rather wait until people have tried it and confirmed this 'best cube evar' with video before I believe it.
> 
> ...


Aren't you supposed to be the one buying it and telling your 5000+ subscribers your opinion?


miniGOINGS said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Oh cool, opinions can be false now
> ...


+1


----------



## Feryll (Jun 28, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > I think this guy is just trying to sell it rather than give us a real explanation.
> ...


Yeah, just throw a cheap shot out there and hope it is accepted as a real rebuttal.

EDIT: That is, if you are responding negatively to his statement, rather than actually posing a question. If not, then please disregard my statement.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 28, 2010)

Let's just wait and see what happens.


----------



## AngeL (Jun 28, 2010)

Instead of arguing, someone give some useful info. I want to know some specs about this cube, because I'm wanting to order a new F-II alternative. I want something crunchier, heavier, but still just as resistant to locks. I'm pretty set on the AV, but if this cube is really that good I might get it instead.


----------



## TrollingHard (Jun 28, 2010)

Video or it didn't happen.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 28, 2010)

I plan on making a review, but that wont happen until at least july 8th


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jun 28, 2010)

AngeL said:


> Instead of arguing, someone give some useful info. I want to know some specs about this cube, because I'm wanting to order a new F-II alternative. I want something crunchier, heavier, but still just as resistant to locks. I'm pretty set on the AV, but if this cube is really that good I might get it instead.



Alpha V is NOT resistant to locks. Or at least mine isn't.


----------



## AngeL (Jun 28, 2010)

Really? I've heard that it's very lock resistant from a few people. I think I'll just get the AV and the DuHong just so I know for sure what they're like. Neither one is too expensive really.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 28, 2010)

AngeL said:


> Really? I've heard that it's very lock resistant from a few people. I think I'll just get the AV and the DuHong just so I know for sure what they're like. Neither one is too expensive really.



Its Gu Hong and wait for the Gu Hong cube to come out in speedcubeshop.com


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 28, 2010)

I would reeeeeally like to know where to get one...


----------



## AngeL (Jun 28, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> AngeL said:
> 
> 
> > Really? I've heard that it's very lock resistant from a few people. I think I'll just get the AV and the DuHong just so I know for sure what they're like. Neither one is too expensive really.
> ...



Haha, my bad, on the spelling, I got confused and put the D from Dayan where it shouldn't have been. I'll definitely wait until it's in one of the U.S. stores. I don't want to wait weeks for it to show up from popbuying.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 28, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> I would reeeeeally like to know where to get one...



cubedepot, speedcubeshop, litetake(sp?), popbuying

thats all i can think of atm


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 28, 2010)

Feryll said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



I was actually being sarcastic (one of my favorite things to do) since he said he was was waiting for someone to make a video and I was assuming most of his subscribers were waiting for him to make one.


----------



## ribonzz (Jun 28, 2010)

Nexnaught said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like just a bunch of hype.
> ...



Like this


----------



## mbreslin (Jun 28, 2010)

After a few more days with the Gu Hong..

The memory is definitely faster. The GH does have the backwards corner cutting thing though I don't know how useful it will be. I was never a super fast cuber to begin with but I was able to get back to my times before I took a break (sub30 avg of 12). The GH will likely be a great choice for people with bigger hands or think the av is too small. My f-iis should come any day now.

If I had a cam I would gladly make a video, though I'll answer any questions I can otherwise. 

Hopefully there is nothing in this post for 4chan to come and **** on.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 28, 2010)

mbreslin said:


> Hopefully there is nothing in this post for 4chan to come and **** on.



WTF?


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 28, 2010)

LOOK why don't we all just buy the fricken cube instead of arguing how good it THEORETICALLY is. you don't know until you try. I don't have one yet, I might get one to see for myself


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> cubedepot, speedcubeshop, *litetake(sp?)*, popbuying
> 
> thats all i can think of atm



It's Lightake.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 28, 2010)

[email protected] for it to come to a U.S. store.

You dont want it to take weeks to get to you, so your going to wait for how long, to order it from a U.S. store?


----------



## camcuber (Jun 28, 2010)

I will post a review soon


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 28, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> [email protected] for it to come to a U.S. store.
> 
> You dont want it to take weeks to get to you, so your going to wait for how long, to order it from a U.S. store?



i know of two stores getting it this week. so how's that 2 week popbuying shipping coming along?


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 28, 2010)

hknowstore has them now for $18


----------



## AngeL (Jun 28, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> [email protected] for it to come to a U.S. store.
> 
> You dont want it to take weeks to get to you, so your going to wait for how long, to order it from a U.S. store?




There are several stores in the U.S. that have already said they're getting it soon, so it would still be faster than waiting on Popbuying.

So [email protected]


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 28, 2010)

WastedMeerkat said:


> AngeL said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of arguing, someone give some useful info. I want to know some specs about this cube, because I'm wanting to order a new F-II alternative. I want something crunchier, heavier, but still just as resistant to locks. I'm pretty set on the AV, but if this cube is really that good I might get it instead.
> ...



I have a memory, which is resistant to locks. I don't know how it compares to the AV, though.

I think the AV (like the Haiyan Memory) is crunchy but it's really light.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 28, 2010)

AngeL said:


> There are several stores in the U.S. that have already said they're getting it soon, so it would still be faster than waiting on Popbuying.
> 
> So [email protected]



My lightake orders come in a week so Im getting mine on Friday


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 28, 2010)

camcuber said:


> I will post a review soon



Are they here yet


----------



## mbreslin (Jun 29, 2010)

I would also add that I ordered from witeden (http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140) and I've had mine for more than a week, perfectly smooth transaction, fast shipping to california.


----------



## Edward (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv5N24MIQ6U


----------



## rykusmo (Jun 29, 2010)

thx for the review. i cant wait to get two of these.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 29, 2010)

So how do we initial this baby? GH? But that's Ghost-Hand...
How about DGH (Dayan Gu Hong) or Dayan GH?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 29, 2010)

Why not just DG? Dayan is actually DaYan or Da Yan, like Haiyan could be HaiYan or Hai Yan (from what I know about Chinese names...), so you could technically put it as DYGH. But I think DG works just fine.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 29, 2010)

how about LG?


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 29, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> how about LG?



yeah because if you have this cube your *L*ife will be *G*ood


----------



## AngeL (Jun 29, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> AngeL said:
> 
> 
> > There are several stores in the U.S. that have already said they're getting it soon, so it would still be faster than waiting on Popbuying.
> ...



Doesn't really help get one to me, now, does it?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 29, 2010)

why don't we call it...wait for it... GuHong.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 29, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> why don't we call it...wait for it... GuHong.



+1


----------



## mbreslin (Jun 29, 2010)

Good video, only thing I would say while it may have a similar sound signature to the av.. 

1) the av has a much more hollow sounding click
2) the guhong is far quieter 

Great video though hopefully it will stop the "I don't have one but it seems like overhyped crap" posts.


----------



## Senkoy (Jun 29, 2010)

Man, i wish i had heard about this before buying the F-II, especially since they're going to be the same price. It looks like more my thing. Not that i'm not satisfied my my F-II but that one really looks a lot better.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 29, 2010)

AngeL said:


> xbrandationx said:
> 
> 
> > AngeL said:
> ...


... again, if you would just order one from lightake or the other place that has it you could have gotten yours, or been close to it by now....


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2010)

Edward: so does it have the sharp clicky feel like the A5, or is it softer like an F2? 

Personally, I hate the A5 and I liked someone elses F2, but I can't get my own F2 to feel nice so I'm sticking with my A3 >.<


----------



## Shortey (Jun 29, 2010)

Dene said:


> Edward: so does it have the sharp clicky feel like the A5, or is it softer like an F2?
> 
> Personally, I hate the A5 and I liked someone elses F2, but I can't get my own F2 to feel nice so I'm sticking with my A3 >.<



It wasn't his review.

Also, time to change your signature?


----------



## WitEden (Jun 29, 2010)

*DaYan-GuHong (black and white ) On WitEden*

*http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140*


----------



## ─━K` (Jun 29, 2010)

I also want to buy a GuHong and try it!


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jun 29, 2010)

Aw, that would have been cool if it came in red, orange, green, blue, white, and yellow, so we could buy all 6 colors and make a no sticker cube. I guess it's just standard black and white.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 30, 2010)

WastedMeerkat said:


> Aw, that would have been cool if it came in red, orange, green, blue, white, and yellow, so we could buy all 6 colors and make a no sticker cube. I guess it's just standard black and white.



that's what i was thinking too until the part of the video when he showed the stickers on the corners had lines along the seams of the plastic. I could be wrong, I couldn't tell from pictures, but it seems as though the structure of the corners wouldn't allow for you to make a stickerless cube. each "sticker surface" is split in half it seems

edit:
actually, it seems it could. my bad. fourth picture from the bottom shown here: http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140
makes it look very possible indeed. i bet if the cube really picks up its a possibility


----------



## raodkill (Jul 1, 2010)

WastedMeerkat said:


> Aw, that would have been cool if it came in red, orange, green, blue, white, and yellow, so we could buy all 6 colors and make a no sticker cube. I guess it's just standard black and white.



that actually sounds like a bad idea. stickers give the cube a certain feel when turning it as well as giving it the epic look. without hte stickers your cube begins to looklike areally cheap dollarstore cube.. which i wouldnt want to be caught dead with.


----------



## Senkoy (Jul 1, 2010)

Actually i think it looks a lot better. I for one think the Crazy 3x3 Plus cubes look awesome. If they made one like that for the Dayan GuHong, i'd buy it even though i just purchased an F-II.


----------



## hagendaasmaser (Jul 1, 2010)

raodkill said:


> that actually sounds like a bad idea. stickers give the cube a certain feel when turning it as well as giving it the epic look. without hte stickers your cube begins to looklike areally cheap dollarstore cube.. which i wouldnt want to be caught dead with.



I agree, that would be total social suicide.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 1, 2010)

mbreslin said:


> Good video, only thing I would say while it may have a similar sound signature to the av..
> 
> 1) the av has a much more hollow sounding click
> 2) the guhong is far quieter
> ...



After re-reading the first post in this thread, you will understand why it is overhyped.

~Chris


----------



## AnsonL (Jul 1, 2010)

you can get one at popbuying already....


----------



## mbreslin (Jul 1, 2010)

@ChrisBird: I have reread the first post, I guess I didn't pay attention to it before, I get the hostility now.

I think the cubes are really good, clearly the OP statements are absurd, especially from someone who hasn't touched them yet. Probably someone who works for the company or some other spam nonsense?

As to the design I'm surprised the cubes turn as well as they do considering the seams of the cubies rub against each other. It would seem this would slow them down if anything. 

Still waiting on my f-ii's to finally see how they stack up.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dene said:


> Edward: so does it have the sharp clicky feel like the A5, or is it softer like an F2?
> 
> Personally, I hate the A5 and I liked someone elses F2, but I can't get my own F2 to feel nice so I'm sticking with my A3 >.<



Just got back from holiday and received my Dayan Guhong  

It came not stickered and kinda messy (some lube was leaking out to the surface, but a simple tissue wipe did the job)

Haven't stickered it yet but it seems pretty promising.

First impressions:
1. Quieter and less clickier than A5 definitely
2. Lighter than A5, slightly heavier (or same weight as) than F2.
3. Contrary to what Daniel said, it's a very smooth cube even though it has more surface for friction. Smoother than A5, probably due to it's lighter weight. 
4. Locks up a bit, but so far not a big deal yet, probably just imperfections on the plastic.

Since there're reviews about it already, I'll probably make an average of 12 video sometime soon.

Cheers!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 2, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Buy one



Ok, thanks Amos


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 2, 2010)

I just got mine in the mail from Lightake. It took 6 days to get here. Assembling the cube is very different, but not that difficult. The corners pieces are the most confusing to put together. After assembling it, the little spaces where the pieces connect catch each other a lot and it makes it lock up more than it should. I might need to super glue them together or push them really tight. The stickers seem high quality. If it wasn't for the tiny gaps on each cubie causing excessive lock-ups, this cube will be gold. I'm going to mess/play with it some more and tell you guys if the cube improves or not.


----------



## raodkill (Jul 2, 2010)

hmm @ xbrandation sounds like somehting jigaloo might solve.. (melting ftw?)
with lots of sanding at connecting points i guess?


----------



## ssb150388 (Jul 2, 2010)

F-II .. FTW!


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 2, 2010)

My friend who's never touched a speedcube went on vacation to Malaysia, and then he went to Hong Kong a few days later. I gave him the address for hkNowStore, and told him to buy a Gu Hong. He got one, and he says it's awesome. I guess it's hard to know just how good it is if he has nothing to compare it to though, haha.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jul 2, 2010)

WastedMeerkat said:


> Aw, that would have been cool if it came in red, orange, green, blue, white, and yellow, so we could buy all 6 colors and make a no sticker cube. I guess it's just standard black and white.



+1 a stickerless cube would be great!

there is a way to dye some plastics but the colors wouldn't be great. you could always use dye biased ink on the piece before you assemble them.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 2, 2010)

I will be making a review for the Guhong this Saturday. Be on th elookout for it on my channel!!


----------



## Senkoy (Jul 2, 2010)

Post it here.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 3, 2010)

How about a YT video embed here


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 3, 2010)

fake n gay


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 3, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> 3. Contrary to what Daniel said, it's a very smooth cube even though it has more surface for friction. Smoother than A5, probably due to it's lighter weight.





daniel0731ex said:


> ......The cube should take little effort to turn because of the size ratio between the square and the circle, but the large amount of surface area makes the cube stop quicker when you are not exerting force on the cube.






btw, I think you meant "fast", not smooth?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 3, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Contrary to what Daniel said, it's a very smooth cube even though it has more surface for friction. Smoother than A5, probably due to it's lighter weight.
> ...



Oh..I guess I recalled wrongly then 

And err..I meant 'easy to turn'


----------



## duongkimngoc (Jul 4, 2010)

So, Guhong and Alpha V, which is better?


----------



## camcuber (Jul 4, 2010)

speedcubeshop has had this cube for about a week now. More are coming in this week.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jul 4, 2010)

tried some guy's gu-hong at vancouver open... I was OK, better than an a-v, but not crazy amazing...


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 4, 2010)

Use maru lube on the dgh and it will become GODLY


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 4, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> Use maru lube on the dgh and it will become GODLY



GUYS!
LISTEN!
Put Maru lube in this! After setting the right tensions. IT IS THE BEST!!!!


----------



## nck (Jul 4, 2010)

duongkimngoc said:


> So, Guhong and Alpha V, which is better?



So, apples and bananas, which are better?


----------



## aronpm (Jul 4, 2010)

nck said:


> duongkimngoc said:
> 
> 
> > So, Guhong and Alpha V, which is better?
> ...


Apples.


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 4, 2010)

aronpm said:


> nck said:
> 
> 
> > duongkimngoc said:
> ...



Apples. Because they are JUICY (most of the time)

As for the DGH and AV, I like the DGH more. But that's just me. I know some people that still use their memory because they are more used to it, as DGH is relatively new to most people.


----------



## nck (Jul 4, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > nck said:
> ...



Bananas contain four times the protein, twice the carbohydrates, five times the vitamin a and iron, and twice the other vitamins and minerals comparing to apples.

As for cubes, i would wait for more 'user feedbacks' before deciding for sure. Who knows, there might even be a 'Haiyan's GuHong' in the future.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 4, 2010)

But bananas taste crap.


----------



## Edward (Jul 4, 2010)

aronpm said:


> But bananas taste crap.



Quit feeding it to them then >.>.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 5, 2010)

I just got my cube yesterday from Cameron and JESUS CHRIST IT IS AWEESOME AFTER MARU LUBE!!!
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=409838#post409838


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 5, 2010)

nck said:


> Lorenzo said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...


----------



## TrollingHard (Jul 5, 2010)

Bananas give a weird aftertaste. But I prefer bananas.

OT:

I should get one.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 5, 2010)

Banana + peanut butter.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 5, 2010)

the title is so dramatic.
every time i see it, i think of like a 
monster tsunami or something


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2010)

Let's give the GuHong to Feliks...


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 8, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Let's give the GuHong to Feliks...


then he can give his review!!


----------



## Daniel Que (Sep 5, 2010)

My friend got me a DaYan/GuHong from China... AND IT'S AMAZING. It's so much better than my F-II, which for a long time I thought was the best cube ever.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 7, 2010)

Daniel Que said:


> My friend got me a DaYan/GuHong from China... AND IT'S AMAZING. It's so much better than my F-II, which for a long time I thought was the best cube ever.



Did you maru Lube it? No? DO IT!.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Did you maru Lube it? No? DO IT!.







Seriously my whole home page is filled with Phoenix Death posting.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with that if there posts are valid.
IMO though? Don't put Maru lube in. Makes it too fast


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Did you maru Lube it? No? DO IT!.
> ...



But it's not spam, and most of what he's posting contributes to the threads (unlike your post, oh and mine right now).


----------

